# [installation] Problème ipager

## Picani

Bonjour.

J'ai installé ipager 1.1.0, le seul présent ds les ebuilds officiels (marqué ~x86 d'ailleurs ...), et il ne marche pas. Quand je le lance depuis un terminal j'obtiens :

```
$ ipager

***** Imlib2 Developer Warning ***** :

   This program is calling the Imlib call:

   imlib_render_image_on_drawable();

   With the parameter:

   image

   being NULL. Please fix your program.

***** Imlib2 Developer Warning ***** :

   This program is calling the Imlib call:

   imlib_render_image_on_drawable();

   With the parameter:

   image

   being NULL. Please fix your program.

***** Imlib2 Developer Warning ***** :

   This program is calling the Imlib call:

   imlib_render_image_on_drawable();

   With the parameter:

   image

   being NULL. Please fix your program.

***** Imlib2 Developer Warning ***** :

   This program is calling the Imlib call:

   imlib_render_image_on_drawable();

   With the parameter:

   image

   being NULL. Please fix your program.

```

Je vois pas du tt quel est le problème, la imlib2 est pourtant bien installer ...Last edited by Picani on Fri Mar 05, 2010 4:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Picani

J'ai télécharger les sources de ipager sur leur site (qui semblent être les mêmes que celles dans /usr/portage/distfiles/) et lorsque je lance scons (pour configurer les sources) j'ai :

```
scons: Reading SConscript files ...

scons: warning: The Options class is deprecated; use the Variables class instead.

File "~/ipager-1.1.0/SConstruct", line 10, in <module>

scons: warning: The BoolOption() function is deprecated; use the BoolVariable() function instead.

File "~/ipager-1.1.0/SConstruct", line 12, in <module>

scons: warning: The PathOption() function is deprecated; use the PathVariable() function instead.

File "~/ipager-1.1.0/SConstruct", line 17, in <module>

Checking for C header file sys/time.h... yes

Checking for C header file sys/stat.h... yes

Checking for C header file sys/types.h... yes

Checking for XOpenDisplay(0) in C library X11... yes

Checking for Imlib2...  yes

KeyError: 'CPPPATH':

  File "~/ipager-1.1.0/SConstruct", line 118:

    CPPPATH = imlib2_env.Dictionary()['CPPPATH'],

```

Pourtant la imlib2 est bien installée. Et je sais pas comment lui dire d'aller la chercher ailleurs ...

----------

